# next time u see a dead fly in the window...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Think of this:
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...In_The_Work_By_An_Artist_Dubbed_Flychelangelo


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very odd and very funny !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats really funny pissing flies


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That is interesting in a weird sort of way....now every time I see a dead fly I will be thinking about this post


----------

